# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Ç'do të thotë fjala "Kastarof" ?

## Anetar_kastarof

Kush e gjen ka 10.000.  nga un, ndersa, vec ketyre 10.000., do ju paguaj edhe nje rrugetim kudo ne kte bot.  :buzeqeshje:  

Nuk tallem me ju, fjala ka nje domethenie te vecant.

Celesi: Ka te bej me psikologjin.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

HHHHHHMMMMM mi trego 10000 eurot ose me mire mi jep dhe ta tregoj une...

----------


## strange

ky i qeveris thaqi koka po rrejka mos u mundoni me mir hahah :P

----------


## Daniel Maker

fjala eshte shum e vjeter dhe vjen nga shqipja e par perpara se te binte faja prej fiku dhe do te thot KASTRAVEC

FITOVA?

----------


## Anetar_kastarof

Ncuq,....  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## OO7

Katastrof*ë* e di une cfaredomethene, katastrof se di  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Apollyon

Ke dasht ta besh Kasparov? Apo kastarof eshte kshu!

Nese eshte Kastarof, se di ca do te thote!!

----------


## Anetar_kastarof

*K A S T A R O F* jo *Katastrofë*


Lodhni i cik trurin eee,....shum e leht esht ama duhet t'i kushtoni pakez koh

----------


## strange

dhe për këtë e hape ni tem ?

----------


## Anetar_kastarof

> dhe për këtë e hape ni tem ?


po, edhe ne seksionin perkates...  :ngerdheshje:   :buzeqeshje:  Nese je kunder, gjej domethenien e fjales, fito 10.000. , pastaj tema mbyllet.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Qyfyre

Po ndaji më mirë nga 1000 secilit që ka marrë pjesë te tema, meqë dashke ti japësh patjetët ato  10.000

----------


## FierAkja143

10.000? per 10000 te qelbura na ben te vem trurin ne pune? ngri oferten dhe te them un cadomethen.

----------


## derjansi

> 10.000? per 10000 te qelbura na ben te vem trurin ne pune? ngri oferten dhe te them un cadomethen.


10000 euro jan 15000 mije dollare 

kur qonke bo aq pasunike ti lol qe tu dukkan te qelbta 15 mije dollar

----------


## NoName

nuk jam i sigurt por mendoj se fjala "kastarof" ka te bej me psikologjine seksuale  :me dylbi:

----------


## jessi89

Mendoj se ka te bej me ndonje term fetar,me sakte ne fene muslimane.

----------


## Anetar_kastarof

*jessi89* dhe *NoName* pergjigjet tuaja s'jan te sakta - vazhdoni se esht shum leht per ta zbuluar.

Sa per informacion, kam para dhe per cdo vit u shkep te varferve ne Kosov, por jo te jap koti. Mirepo, kesaj here me plot deshir do ja jepja atij/asaj qe zbulon domethenien e ksaj fjale, mbase ai/ajo padyshim se do shperblehet sikur me i/e shkatheti/shkatheta.

- KASTAROF - ??

----------


## alda09

Une cerek truri kam ta shtrydh per te gjeur gjeegjeza  s'me duket e drejte.

kur se di ti qe ke emrin pyet mua?  booooo  nuk e di.

pa tregoje se jam dorezuar.

----------


## FierAkja143

> Sa per informacion, kam para dhe per cdo vit u shkep te varferve ne Kosov, por jo te jap koti. Mirepo, kesaj here me plot deshir do ja jepja atij/asaj qe zbulon domethenien e ksaj fjale, mbase ai/ajo padyshim se do shperblehet sikur me i/e shkatheti/shkatheta.


kush na garanton qe do ti japesh leket?  :perqeshje: 
na bind dhe te them un cfar domethen sepse e di.  trego leket nje here qe te ta them.



ps. derjans pasunike kam qene me kohe un, kam zemer te pasur  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ABSOLUTE

hmmm, cme lodhe me sabah, more Anetar Kastarof, eh ishalla e kom gjet, nese po, atehere me perqindje edhe Eurot...  u mundova ta ndaje fjalen nga aspekti semiologjik..... ahhaha

Kast = dihet eshte qellim, mirepo mendoj qe ska te bej me te..?!
Kas- ë eshte arkë e vjeter....por mendoj qe as kjo nuk eshte...?!

Ndersa mendoj, qe kuptimin me te afret;
 KASTAROF e ka keshtu=
Grup i njerzeve i mbyllur, me origjine te njejt, qe ka qellime te njejta, interesa te njejta, qe e mbeshtesin njeri tejterin ne cdo menyre... etj, etj ???!

E kerkova majft gjate dhe e gjeta fjalen KASTË dhe TAR'oF, qe te dy fjalet kan te njetin kuptim shume te njejet...

po te pres me kurreshtje anetar kastarof....a e kam qelluar?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## geezer

*uuuaauuu 10.000 euro* 

ahh te kisha dit bre qka po me vyjn 10000 euro 

ket fjalen kaste e gjeta me fjalor qka eshte tjerat nuk  i gjeta 

KASTË f. sh. 
1. Grup i vogël dhe i mbyllur shoqëror, me njerëz 
që kanë një origjinë të përbashkët, lidhje gjaku a 
profesioni, interesa të njëjta klasore dhe të drejta 
të veçanta (në Indi dhe në disa vende të tjera të 
Lindjes).

----------

